# Outback 312Bh 10 Anniversary Model



## lonny996 (Jan 15, 2011)

picking up my new unit in 2 weeks wondering if any one has the same unit and what they like or dislike about it also if there are any problems i should woory about


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

During the PDI make sure they hook up the barbecue on the outdoor kitchen. The supplied hose is too short sometimes. Our couch arm cushions were missing snaps and the oven door was scratched. I have heard a few posts on here about some furnace not igniting problems so be sure that gets checked. There is a recall on some 2011 steel wheels for bad welds. Your rims will be aluminum, but the spare will be steel. Basically they Just have to pull it off the mount and check the serial number. It's a great unit and there are some people on the forum who have them who will chime in. The 310bhs and 301bq are real similar so problems, mods, etc...will be similar. The 312bh is a big unit so take some time to look at the TV (tow vehicle) forum along with hitch options, and ask questions! One thing you'll see on this site is a lot of people willing to offer information to help.

If your unit has some new features for 2011, post some pictures.

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## lonny996 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks for the info i do not have pics yet but i dounderstand about towing this is my forth travel trailer the new one is about the same size as last one i had thanks again for the info


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Sounds nice! Does it have the crown molding inside?

Issue of note
The BBQ hose was too short
Jensen radio turns on by itself
Furnace blower was rubbing the housing
Outdoor fridge defrosted and leaked water onto counter,
Causing the counter to delaminate, I put a towel in the
Fridge when we unhook to keep it dry.
Other minor stuff, each coach will have it's own issues

overall I am very happy with the fit and finish.


----------



## lonny996 (Jan 15, 2011)

it does have the crown molding


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

brownsr4 said:


> Sounds nice! Does it have the crown molding inside?
> 
> Issue of note
> The BBQ hose was too short
> ...


We have not experienced any of the above issues except for the hose on the outdoor grill being to short. Our hose is about 3 inches too short. I can live with it, but it sucks!
Now for some minor issues:
You will need to buy some fridge extension tubes for the outdoor fridge. When you pack the fridge full of beer before you leave and you don't have these extension tubes, when you arrive at your destination, your beer will attack you once you open the door on the outdoor kitchen. OB should have put a latch on the door to the fridge, because the door will open if the items are not secure inside the fridge. 
Regarding the counter delamination cause by the fridge defrosting. We try and shut the fridge off before we go to bed the night before we leave that way the fridge can defrost and I can drain the water before we depart. I will warn you though that the drain pan just below the freeze is extremely difficult to get out the fridge, so do bring some paper towels to absorb the water in the pan. 
Also the small sink in the outdoor kitchen drains into the black water tank, so if the black water tank gets full, you could have sewage start to fill the sink. Never had this problem as we have never filled it up completely, but have read on here that another owner experience that issue.
Other than this, we love the camper, and the outdoor kitchen. 
BTW, don't attempt to put a bike rack on the bumper; this will cause damage to the bumper. Found this out the hard way!

OH, and congrats on the purchase !


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

joeymac said:


> Sounds nice! Does it have the crown molding inside?
> 
> Issue of note
> The BBQ hose was too short
> ...


We have not experienced any of the above issues except for the hose on the outdoor grill being to short. Our hose is about 3 inches too short. I can live with it, but it sucks!
Now for some minor issues:
You will need to buy some fridge extension tubes for the outdoor fridge. When you pack the fridge full of beer before you leave and you don't have these extension tubes, when you arrive at your destination, your beer will attack you once you open the door on the outdoor kitchen. OB should have put a latch on the door to the fridge, because the door will open if the items are not secure inside the fridge. 
Regarding the counter delamination cause by the fridge defrosting. We try and shut the fridge off before we go to bed the night before we leave that way the fridge can defrost and I can drain the water before we depart. I will warn you though that the drain pan just below the freeze is extremely difficult to get out the fridge, so do bring some paper towels to absorb the water in the pan. 
Also the small sink in the outdoor kitchen drains into the black water tank, so if the black water tank gets full, you could have sewage start to fill the sink. Never had this problem as we have never filled it up completely, but have read on here that another owner experience that issue.
Other than this, we love the camper, and the outdoor kitchen. 
BTW, don't attempt to put a bike rack on the bumper; this will cause damage to the bumper. Found this out the hard way!

OH, and congrats on the purchase !
[/quote]

Is the difficulty in getting the drain pan out caused by the door not being able to open far enough? Would reversing the door swing remedy this?


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

srwsr said:


> Sounds nice! Does it have the crown molding inside?
> 
> Issue of note
> The BBQ hose was too short
> ...


We have not experienced any of the above issues except for the hose on the outdoor grill being to short. Our hose is about 3 inches too short. I can live with it, but it sucks!
Now for some minor issues:
You will need to buy some fridge extension tubes for the outdoor fridge. When you pack the fridge full of beer before you leave and you don't have these extension tubes, when you arrive at your destination, your beer will attack you once you open the door on the outdoor kitchen. OB should have put a latch on the door to the fridge, because the door will open if the items are not secure inside the fridge. 
Regarding the counter delamination cause by the fridge defrosting. We try and shut the fridge off before we go to bed the night before we leave that way the fridge can defrost and I can drain the water before we depart. I will warn you though that the drain pan just below the freeze is extremely difficult to get out the fridge, so do bring some paper towels to absorb the water in the pan. 
Also the small sink in the outdoor kitchen drains into the black water tank, so if the black water tank gets full, you could have sewage start to fill the sink. Never had this problem as we have never filled it up completely, but have read on here that another owner experience that issue.
Other than this, we love the camper, and the outdoor kitchen. 
BTW, don't attempt to put a bike rack on the bumper; this will cause damage to the bumper. Found this out the hard way!

OH, and congrats on the purchase !
[/quote]

Is the difficulty in getting the drain pan out caused by the door not being able to open far enough? Would reversing the door swing remedy this?
[/quote]
Actually, it may....I am going to try this in a month or so when it warms up. The only minor problem I can think of is the strut that holds to the outdoor kitchen door up may get in the way. 
If not, then I think it would be an easy fix, although I am guessing that if this was possible, Keystone may have installed it that way in the first place. I guess we will find out !


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, we took delivery at the end of February, and sure enough, the bbq hose was too short. So, today I got it in my mind to do a little mod and extend the actual pipe to make the quick connect be closer to the grill, and then I wouldn't need the extension hose they gave me. I decided to get it out and hook it up to get an idea of how long of a nipple I needed to add. Believe it or not, the hose is long enough now. I don't know what or why, I've only used it once. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------

